# VIP612 and IR to UHF Pro Upgrade Kit



## sammycanoe (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a VIP 612 and I can't get the IR TO UHF Upgrade Kit to work. Red light in Converter won't even come on.

Help


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd be happy to help. The 612 does have UHF built in, so the converter is not needed. Make sure the antenna is connected to the UHF port on the back of the receiver and program the remote as normal. What model remote is this?


----------



## sammycanoe (Jul 7, 2014)

I have the antenna on the receiver but it doesn't work from another room. that is why I wanted the converter.
VIP 612 DVR


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

sammycanoe said:


> I have a VIP 612 and I can't get the IR TO UHF Upgrade Kit to work. Red light in Converter won't even come on.
> 
> Help


VIP612 doesn't need an upgrade kit the receiver is capable of either UHF or IR it is simply a menu option and having a UHF remote.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I read recently that the converter remote will NOT work with the ViP612 (or pretty much any DISH UHF capable receiver). Have you tried a conventional 6.x Pro UHF remote like the one that the ViP612 came with?

If range is the issue, there are ways of making the receiver more (or less) sensitive to the UHF signal.


----------



## sammycanoe (Jul 7, 2014)

No UHF remotes in house except for the one the upgrade kit came with. Only have a 20.1 IR remote for the VIP612. 

Guess I'm out of luck here. Unless I buy a 6. x Pro UHF remote?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes you will need a UHF remote DISH has many that will work and Ebay is cheap. I have 21.0, 6.0 and6.3 that all work with my 612.


----------

